# Couple questions on Honda 300



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know if it's been talked about before but I'm on my phone and it takes forever to search, so I figured I'd just ask it, I wanna do the start in gear mod, reverse mod, oils cooler, and also was wondering if there was any way to make my headlights blink in sequence like the sportsmans do on the triangle boyz videos.. If u know how to do any of this, please give me a walk through


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

For the headlight mod, you want to search for wig wag. It's a box you wire into your headlights to make them flash, the lights still work as normal when not in use. Probably find them on ebay, I installed them on a friends 420 about a year ago. If the reverse mod you are talking about is where you don't have to push the button down and pull the brake lever before you downshift to reverse. Just tie the reverse lever back that is located on the engine. Then all you will have to do is down shift. Just make sure you don't downshift while moving.


----------

